# Trailer Paint



## BassFishVA (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey guys I almost have my trailer completely disassembled and ready for paint. Will be painting this weekend and wanted to get yall's opinion on paint. I have a 16ft steel trailer with very little surface rust. I am going to use angle grinder to scuff up the trailer and clean up some of the surface rust. Then I was going to spray with self-etching primer. Now is where I need to suggestions. What type of paint would you suggest? I was thinking about brushing/rolling it on and maybe spraying the hard to get areas. This is where I would also like suggestions as to whether I should brush/roller or just spray the whole thing. Also how long should I wait after spraying the self-etching primer on? I am looking at getting the materials from Lowes or Home Depot so something they carry would be nice. Thanks guys! Will post a few before pics of the trailer tomorrow.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 4, 2015)

I like a coat or 2 of Rustoleum rust reformer followed by rustoleum primer for clean metal then 2 coats of Rustoleum professional series paint.
Lowes carries Rustoleum professional series in QT cans.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 5, 2015)

You really don't need the self etching primer for a steel trailer. Can you use it, yes. But its more expensive. 
Personally I'd do as BassFishVA said. The rust reformer will prep the steel and get it ready for primer. You could brush, roll or spray, all will work.


----------



## BassFishVA (Feb 5, 2015)

If I use the rust reformer do I still need primer? Or could I just use the rust reformer and then paint on top of it? If I need primer what kind would be best and how long do I need to wait to paint after applying the rust reformer and/or primer. Thanks


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 6, 2015)

If I remember correctly, you can use the reformer as a primer. You will have to read the directions. We don't use rustoleum brand, but ours says wait 24 hours.


----------



## BassFishVA (Feb 10, 2015)

Got some work done on the trailer this past weekend. Got it all torn down, sanded, and the first coat of primer on it. Plan to apply second coat of primer tonight then hopefully paint next week. Went with Rustoleum Clean Metal Primer and will be using Rustoleum Professional Series Flat Black paint. Let me know what you think so far.

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36491


----------

